# Sony Memory Stick Pro Duo Formatting Error!-Scarred Stiff



## SM_6 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am taking a deep breath....Okay, I just bought a 8GB Sony Memory Stick Pro Duo for my Sony Cybershot DSC-H50 abt 2 weeks ago. 

Over the weekend I used this memory card to take all of my daughter's 1st birthday pictures. When I went to download them to my laptop to do thank you cards the laptop read " you must format this card before you can you use it"! 

Then, when I went to read it again in my camera it said "Error Formatting Memory Stick"! Then there is a blinking (I think code) of C:13:01 next to the error msg. Oh My Goodness, can someone please tell me I can get my video/pictures. 

I have tried connecting the camera to computer, reading memory card directly from PC & tried reading it on my Camera. Nothing is working! & when I pressed play button my camera it now shows 0 pictures! Please, please someone tell me I can fix this. I am frantic & don't know what happened bcz I know I can't get these memories back! 

Please help me. Thank you everyone foryour time & help.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.piriform.com/recuva
maybe?...


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Is there any chance that you took the pictures without inserting the stick, and perhaps the pictures are on the cameras internal memory? Just for kicks try turning on the camera with no stick installed and try to preview in the camera. That H50 has about 15meg internal memory. I have 2 Sony cameras and about 6 different memory sticks and never had to format any before using it. If you absolutely cannot get the stick/camera/computer results take the stick and camera to a film store. Some of their equipment can sometimes resurect pictures from bad cards.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Knotbored said:


> If you absolutely cannot get the stick/camera/computer results take the stick and camera to a film store. Some of their equipment can sometimes resurect pictures from bad cards.


I suggested this to my wife's friend who had an SD card go nutty in Istanbul. So she took it to a shop in Santa Monica last week and they wanted a hundred bucks. I asked her to send the card to me and I would run ZAR on it, but she had already pitched it in the trash.

I sympathize with the store though. It took me some time to figure out the various recovery programs.


----------



## SM_6 (Feb 5, 2009)

I definitely had the card in the camera, I wish it was on internal memory. Ohheck, did you have experience using the above link http://www.piriform.com/recuva w/similiar experience? I was just wondering so I could feel a little more confident using it without fear of doing further damage. Thank you for the post.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

recuva will scan the disk - if the files were on the disk and you haven't wrote to the disk since then, there's a pretty good chance it can recover some / all of then. Besides, recuva is free!


----------

